# Eight Days of Tau



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Well guys, here's my third army thread on heresy, and its Tau. I entered into a competition with three friends of mine. The goal is to paint a 750 point (roughly) army by January 29 (Eight days from today). Well, I've had about two months to do this, and I haven't got a lot done. I'm probably not going to make it, but that's okay, I just want this army out of the way.

So far I've painted 6 firewarriors and a hammerhead. Ya, not a lot.
I have to paint 5 crisis suits and a devilfish. As well as finish up 6 more firewarriors. So, not looking good, right? Impossible, no, Improbable, yes.

I promise to get back to my other projects after this.

Wish me luck! Here's the group so far:










































You should note that the hammerhead itself was built a while ago (hence the not-so-good construction), but just recently painted. Also, I abhor decals, so there aren't any up there, in case you're wondering.


































And here are the unpainted crisis suits, I'm a big fan of the classic crisis suits, so I kept the conversions to a minimum.










I have a commander on the way, pretty heavily converted though.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

totally awesome dude looking really nice.. i personally dont like the crisis suits but thats just me i love the trooper with the hat  nice little conversion

you get some rep from me!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Fine work, very nice. I like the freehand tau lettering on the hammerhead. The fire warriors look great. Still trying to figure out the dronehead guy though.
Repworthy.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looking good so far. I assume the drone head is a homage to the big ol' samurai hats?

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Ooohhh.. I like your army. Seems like the tau finally figured out what "camouflage" means ^^ I personally love the guy with the japanese style drone hat, and I might be "borrowing" your idea.....


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Looking good so far. I assume the drone head is a homage to the big ol' samurai hats?


Ya, you got it. Its was basically supposed to be a rice paddy hat. Its made out of a shield generator actually, might help if any of you are wondering. 

I don't think I mentioned this earlier, but I also have to build/paint a display board for all of these guys; just one more thing to stop me from finishing... lovely!

Well, here's a quick update. My other fire warriors, my devilfish, and the rest of my firewarriors.

Sorry the pictures suck so bad today, you don't really need them to be very good anyways. Enjoy!










































Its okay, I hate my commander as well, the only thing I like are the legs, but such is life, hopefully a decent paint job will make it blend into the crowd.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Actually I really dig that conversion.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet army. The green on the lights and details works really well with the overall colour scheme. +rep.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Sexyness. +Rep.
Is that an underslung grenade launcher I spy being wielded by one of your shas'ui? Nice paint scheme there oh and your freehand is great. I really hate decals, they are so bland and dull. Its better to have individual stuff.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This is the first paint scheme that has actually made me like Tau aesthetics, i usually really dislike the models.

I hope you get these finished, purely for the selfish reason that i want to see more :biggrin:

+rep for good luck!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, I got some more stuff done. Here ya go

Firewarriors:


















And more basecoated/inked guys...









...All of which probably only took me 20-30 minutes because of this beauty:









EDIT: Wooops! I missed the lens on the Shas'ui's drone controller!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Well. I missed the deadline (as I expected), but I still want to get these guys done with before I move onto the next project (e.g. my old projects). Heres a crisis suit I managed to get painted up.

I changed up the gemming effect on the green a little bit. I think it turned out pretty well. Any C&C is welcome. Thanks for checking out my army!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Looked at this thread breifly before,just gone back over it and i like,i like the colour scheme,not the usual Tau urban colour scheme that my Son paints.
Nice one Salio!!
:wink:


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

I really like the subtle highlights you have done, they show up nicely on the last crisis suit. Well mixed


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

zxyogi said:


> Looked at this thread breifly before,just gone back over it and i like,i like the colour scheme,not the usual Tau urban colour scheme that my Son paints.
> Nice one Salio!!
> :wink:


Thanks man, I really like your armies. I worked hard to come up with a scheme that was simple and striking, yet not overused. 



Oodles said:


> I really like the subtle highlights you have done, they show up nicely on the last crisis suit. Well mixed


The subtle highlighting isn't something I normally do. But I think that its really the only thing that works on Tau. I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Salio! Why must you make my army look bad and make me want to redo all my suits with FW heads and a better paint job? Realistically our paint methods are similar, but you pull it off much better. Oh yeah, and great job on the green.


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

can we see a full armyu shot so far dude


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Ah, well I'm done with my commander. Here he is, he turned out a lot better than I thought he would. I hope you guys like him to!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

I like that!! Good use of the stealth armour on the crisis suit,nice one!!
:wink:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Couple things I would like to know:

1) what are those fins on the top of the commanders pack from?
2) what is the body part behind the stealth suit from, the chest area?


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> Couple things I would like to know:
> 
> 1) what are those fins on the top of the commanders pack from?
> 2) what is the body part behind the stealth suit from, the chest area?


I believe they are both from Shas'o R'myr. I'm not 100% sure. I got the model from a friend... well, kind of. He left the model at my house, and now its been ripped apart and converted (I used the head on one of the other crisis suits, and the legs and arms are dismembered somewhere else). It was a dick move on my part, but all the best for my army.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry its been such a long time. My camera wasn't working so I couldn't upload any of this stuff. Here's another crisis suit!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Extremely well painted as usual! I love the subtle highlights and the gems look very gem-like! +rep


----------

